# Kelley 1 or 2 frame observation hive



## abejorro (May 9, 2011)

https://kelleybees.com/Images/Products/346346Sjpg

Has anyone used a small OH like this? What I'd like is something that I can pull a frame out of nuc, transfer to OH, take to farm market for half-day, then return to hive. Does this sound feasible?
thx
a

PS I could get the photo loader to work I would have skipped the linky... arghhhhh!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Use a one-frame OH. They are easy to transport. Yes, it's a feasible idea to do so. I have done it many times before.


----------

